# High memory usage



## Gondolfin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, I have a Lenovo U410 Touch laptop. My problem is that the memory usage seems extremely high and it seems to be causing problems when I tab between programmes. I have 4GB of memory and even now with nothing other than Firefox and Task Manager actively open memory usage is 69% (2.7GB).

This seems very high to me. There are a ton of background processes running, only some of which I have any idea what they are doing. [email protected] attached a list of the processes running now. 

ANy help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Post a screenshot of Task Manager - Performance tab. This has important information not found elsewhere.


----------



## Gondolfin (Jan 17, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Click on the small memory graph and that will show the needed information.


----------



## Gondolfin (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry, I was being a bit dense there. Here is the screenshot


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The problem is in the Non-paged pool usage of 1.1 GB which is many times what a reasonable value would be. That would indicate a driver or malware issue. Not likely a process would be doing this. Hopefully someone can be of further help.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

From the screenshot I can see that your WIFI adapter is using a lot of resources or a Interrupt request. Try going to the manufacture of your computer's website and updating the drivers for your wifi adapter. 

Drivers and software - IdeaPad U410 Notebook

First download and install the chipset drivers then the wifi drivers. Make sure you select the correct version of Windows 8 that you have installed 32bit or 64bit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is 4 gig the correct amount of ram that is installed?


----------



## Gondolfin (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I tried updating the wfi drivers but it didn't help. Here is a screenshot of the first page of a Poolmon output for my system. I've no experience of diagnosing memory leaks so any help would be useful.

The largest use is ECMC which is linked to ExpressCache which my system uses for quick boot-up. I tried disabling that but it didn't help.

Wrench97: Yes, 4GB is the correct amount of RAM on my system.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to Memtest86+ download the ISO image then burn it to a blank cd using Imgburn (how to burn an ISO image to cd using Imgburn) burn at lowest speed. With the newly burned cd and one RAM module at a time, boot with the cd and run at least 7 passes errors will be in RED 


Repeat the process with each RAM Module at a time.

Also post the brand of the RAM.


----------



## Gondolfin (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought I'd post an update. It turned out that the leak was caused by a driver using the tag ECMC. This was associated with ExpressCache. When I uninstalled this my non-paged pool memory use fell from 1.1 GB to 98 MB. At the same time my laptop now takes much longer to boot-up...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a program that ships with Sandisk SSD drives, do you have a SanDisk SSD?


----------



## Gondolfin (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes I do


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Might be worthwhile to see if Sandisk support has any input, if it's happening to you they probably have already heard of the problem.


----------

